# Fancy Headband



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

Here's a picture of my daughter wearing a headband that I made for her. She saw something similar in a store and sent me a picture. I made it up. She loves it and so do her clients. I have been commissioned to make a couple more.


----------



## Gini_knits (Apr 3, 2013)

Very nice headband and beautiful daughter!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

That's a lovely hat and a lovely daughter!!!


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Your daughter is beautiful- the headband is extremely nice! I can see why you have multiple orders!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Both beautiful!!! What pattern did you use?


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

Very pretty, both of them.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

great headband, beautiful daughter


----------



## valene (Feb 5, 2012)

Both beautiful!!!


----------



## hapa_grrl (Sep 18, 2014)

Oooh that is fancy! She is gorgeous and looks very 1920's with the headband!


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Both are lovely


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Both beautiful!!! What pattern did you use?


I just made it up. I used Caron Simply Soft yarn, size 4mm needles and cast on 85 stitches. I did ss for 7 rows and then reversed it till I had 6 ridges. Then cast off. I threaded the yarn through the ends of each side and pulled them tight. Then I sewed the ends together and put the brooch over top. I am not a pattern writer, so I hope this makes sense. I tend to knit on the fly and make stuff up as I go along. Sometimes things work out, other times not so much. But it's all part of the learning curve.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

That hat and your DD are gorgeous! You do beautiful work!


----------



## janettamargo (May 13, 2013)

That is a lovely headband! Looks classy!


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

It turned out really cute! Pat yourself on the back! ... and your daughter is beautiful!


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

Really very nice. I will have to see how my granddaughters like it. :thumbup:


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

I love it! not the ordinary headband. So dressed-up looking. Your daughter is a beauty! Doesn't it make you proud when someone wants you to make them something? I'm happy for you.


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Your daughter and the headband are both beauties. I can see why you have orders. It is classy.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Gorgeous both daughter and headband. Thanks for sharing your work.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern, you are quite clever. Oh yes!!! The learning curve, may we always stay on it and learn more, more and more!


ulrika said:


> I just made it up. I used Caron Simply Soft yarn, size 4mm needles and cast on 85 stitches. I did ss for 7 rows and then reversed it till I had 6 ridges. Then cast off. I threaded the yarn through the ends of each side and pulled them tight. Then I sewed the ends together and put the brooch over top. I am not a pattern writer, so I hope this makes sense. I tend to knit on the fly and make stuff up as I go along. Sometimes things work out, other times not so much. But it's all part of the learning curve.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lil Kristie (Nov 25, 2011)

That's very beautiful as is your daughter. The pin sets it off beautifully. Very good work.


----------



## nancy787 (Jul 18, 2014)

Very classy headband. I think the brooch adds just the right touch. :thumbup:


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

What a fabulous headband and it looks so chic on your beautiful daughter!!! She could be a model!!!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Love your headband! :thumbup:


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Lovely headband and model!


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

Gini_knits said:


> Very nice headband and beautiful daughter!


👍


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Beautiful!your daughter and the headband.Love the broach, it really adds.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Both gorgeous!


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Beautiful &#128512;&#128512;&#128512;&#128512;


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

That's beautiful. So high fashion. But the real star is your daughter. She's gorgeous.


----------



## paula17 (Oct 17, 2013)

That is just adorable! Your daughter looks like a model!


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

Thank you all for your kind words. I have showed my daughter all the postings. It made her feel really good.


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

you are very creative. thanks so much for sharing. your daughter looks so elegant wearing it.


----------



## joand (Aug 28, 2011)

Wonderful! I don't dare show this to my DDs and DGDs or I'll be up every night til Christmas knitting away! Thanks for sharing the pic of your lovely DD.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

your daughter looks great withit on both are very pretty


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

I can see why you're asked to make more, it's beautiful. Your dd is very pretty.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

What a beautiful daughter - looks a little like Angelina Jolie - which ain't bad!!


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

It is a really nice band. The brooch idea works.


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

Your daughter and her headband look beautiful.


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

Very, very nice. Did you make up the pattern?


----------



## SallieH (Oct 20, 2014)

Very clever idea and very clever way to use up those brooches taking up space in my drawer!!


----------



## UteWhite1128 (Dec 2, 2014)

Nicely done - great pattern.


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## weaver1510 (Oct 2, 2011)

Lovely and the hat is super too.


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Beautiful daughter wearing a beautiful headband! Are you going to share your pattern? If so, I would be interested.


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

johannecw said:


> Beautiful daughter wearing a beautiful headband! Are you going to share your pattern? If so, I would be interested.


Thank you. I made up the pattern. Look on page 2 and I describe how I made it. If you have any questions, you can PM me. It's quite simple and only took a couple of hours to make.


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

Daughter and headband are beautiful! I know you are very pleased with your beautiful work and daughter!


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

ulrika said:


> Thank you. I made up the pattern. Look on page 2 and I describe how I made it. If you have any questions, you can PM me. It's quite simple and only took a couple of hours to make.


Thank you.


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Thank you....thank you....thank you...for sharing your stunning headband. I love it! After cuppa tea.....you know what I'll be starting! 

Your daughter is beautiful..... 

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Daisy42 (Jun 16, 2011)

Very pretty headband, I really like the brooch touch, and very pretty model


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Very smart and sophisticated!


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

I was thinking the same thing!!



paula17 said:


> That is just adorable! Your daughter looks like a model!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Love it! The snazzy pin on the headband really adds to how lovely it is.

Hazel


----------



## harringbone37 (Jan 26, 2014)

what does 'ss' mean in your pattern? Thanks for the info!


----------



## Love2KnitCro (Aug 22, 2014)

Thanks for the pattern. GD just asked FH for Christmas. This will do up fast. Your daughter is beautiful and looks awesome in it.
Thanks again 
Merry Christmas  
Judy


----------



## knitnut (Feb 20, 2011)

I made it up last night after I saw it. Put a fancy button on and it is ready to travel. Love it -- thanks for sharing.


----------



## Silverfox70 (Dec 11, 2014)

I am going to try this!!! I have some old brouchs of my mothers and just a pretty model


----------



## vtblume (May 6, 2011)

This is just lovely, and will make wonderful last minute Christmas gifts. Thanks so much for sharing. Your daughter has a good eye in picking out a great winter accessory. How clever of you to figure out how to make it for her. Happy Holidays!


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

Beautiful, both the headband and your daughter, so chic looking!! You have hit on a GREAT pattern and the knitting is outstanding!


----------



## dgid (Feb 3, 2014)

Nice headband, beautiful daughter!


----------



## wanderful45 (May 18, 2014)

Beautiful, both. Looks like a Swirl sweater from Knit, Swirl! book by Sandra McIver


----------



## knittingaddict (Mar 20, 2012)

You did a great job on the headband.


----------



## Crafty Linda (Nov 15, 2014)

Headband and daughter are beautiful, a very attractive style. Linda


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

harringbone37 said:


> what does 'ss' mean in your pattern? Thanks for the info!


ss means stockinette stitch


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

That is so special and what a gorgeous daughter. :thumbup:


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

there is a pattern called welted fingerless gloves by churchmouse classics that would match this headband beautifully


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Love it! Thanks for sharing the pattern.


----------



## knittingaddict (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm in the process of knitting your headband. How did you prevent the long edge from curling up? Did you knit a few rows of only knitting?


----------



## rmarie (Feb 25, 2011)

hi new at this could u explain reversing ss stitch. thank u in advance MERY CHRISTMAS TO ALL


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Beautiful - very effective...love it.


----------



## knittingaddict (Mar 20, 2012)

Bettyirene
How's the weather in Sydney?


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

It is a beautiful look on your very pretty daughter. Has a Vintage appeal! Appreciate your notes on making it, have bookmarked it to try later. Also, your comments about having successes and then some not so good is EXACTLY what I needed to see someone else say!!! Lately I have been taking apart so many projects because I am disappointed in them...not a good feeling. I shall knit on....it is, after all, the fun of it and the challenges along the way! Thanks


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

knittingaddict said:


> Bettyirene
> How's the weather in Sydney?


Rather cool considering it is supposed to be Summer here...a little overcast, but I can see a bit of blue sky from my window...


----------



## Susan from NC (Jan 23, 2013)

ulrika said:


> I just made it up. I used Caron Simply Soft yarn, size 4mm needles and cast on 85 stitches. I did ss for 7 rows and then reversed it till I had 6 ridges. Then cast off. I threaded the yarn through the ends of each side and pulled them tight. Then I sewed the ends together and put the brooch over top. I am not a pattern writer, so I hope this makes sense. I tend to knit on the fly and make stuff up as I go along. Sometimes things work out, other times not so much. But it's all part of the learning curve.


Your daughter is a beauty and your headband wonderful! Thanks for your notes on how you made it. What a great use for all those old brooches we seem to accumulate. Of course with a face like hers, she doesn't need any enhancement now does she. :}


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

knittingaddict said:


> I'm in the process of knitting your headband. How did you prevent the long edge from curling up? Did you knit a few rows of only knitting?


It's supposed to do that. When you cinch the ends, then it straightens out.


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

cspaen34 said:


> It is a beautiful look on your very pretty daughter. Has a Vintage appeal! Appreciate your notes on making it, have bookmarked it to try later. Also, your comments about having successes and then some not so good is EXACTLY what I needed to see someone else say!!! Lately I have been taking apart so many projects because I am disappointed in them...not a good feeling. I shall knit on....it is, after all, the fun of it and the challenges along the way! Thanks


A lot of knitting is trial and error, much like cooking too. Sometimes things work out, other times, not so much. But boy do you learn a lot along the way. I'm used to knitting on the fly because when I was younger, there were no books or patterns available to me. So I just made things up as I went along. I learned a lot of what works, and what doesn't.

I am so happy with finding Knitting Paradise and the internet. Have learned a lot from there. I'm a creative person by nature and am not afraid to experiment.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Fashionista for sure.


----------



## Jill2 (Sep 30, 2011)

Great headband, beautiful daughter!


----------



## MaineSqueeze (Feb 23, 2012)

That's wonderful, I will be making one soon! Thanks!


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

Both beautiful


----------



## Nancy S. (Jul 2, 2013)

Great job!


----------



## grandmasue (Nov 26, 2011)

That's beautiful and so is she. Great work.


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

The headband is lovely but your daughter is beautiful! Just finished my cast-on. I so needed a quick gift for my niece...THANK YOU!!!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Very cute!!!! Looks great on your beautiful daughter..


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Both beautiful!


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Beautiful headband and daughter..


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Your daughter is beautiful! And so is your headband, great job!


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Very pretty


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

Beautiful retro look and your daughter is gorgeous as well


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Gini_knits said:


> Very nice headband and beautiful daughter!


Ditto!


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Gini_knits said:


> Very nice headband and beautiful daughter!


Ditto!


----------



## Jojo61 (Aug 11, 2014)

Wow, so creative, looks great with the pin, to have your beautiful daughter wearing it, extra special!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Classy look on her!


----------



## Zraza (Sep 25, 2011)

ulrika said:


> I just made it up. I used Caron Simply Soft yarn, size 4mm needles and cast on 85 stitches. I did ss for 7 rows and then reversed it till I had 6 ridges. Then cast off. I threaded the yarn through the ends of each side and pulled them tight. Then I sewed the ends together and put the brooch over top. I am not a pattern writer, so I hope this makes sense. I tend to knit on the fly and make stuff up as I go along. Sometimes things work out, other times not so much. But it's all part of the learning curve.


You did ss for 7 rows and then reversed it - how do you reverse it? Sorry not familiar with this.


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Lovely !


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

Jojo61 said:


> Wow, so creative, looks great with the pin, to have your beautiful daughter wearing it, extra special!


totally agree!! Did you hand knit this? Am a machine knitter also...besides a hand knitter..this would be SO quick on a KM...think I'll try it that way,hope you don't mind!!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## difang (Dec 19, 2014)

This is gorgeous!!  I'm trying to find a good headband design or come up with one. Someday...


----------



## Michelle10n (Mar 23, 2012)

Love your headband and love the brooch you found
I suspect when my daughter sees this that she will request one in every color!!!


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Both are beautiful.


----------



## YasminaB (Dec 14, 2011)

es the headband is really beautiful. I would love the pattern .I think that i would look better wearing it. The sun keeps coming and going so this had would be welcome.YasminaB


----------



## Farmwoman (Jul 2, 2014)

ulrica- Your headband is lovely, so is your dtr. Thanks for sharing!
MERRY CHRISTMAS! : )


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

The headband looks warm too. Your daughter is beautiful.


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

Zraza said:


> You did ss for 7 rows and then reversed it - how do you reverse it? Sorry not familiar with this.


I've sent you a PM to clarify.


----------



## Susan from NC (Jan 23, 2013)

For anyone asking...this is a video on reverse ss


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

Susan from NJ said:


> For anyone asking...this is a video on reverse ss
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

your daughter is so beautiful and so is the headband, it is just her style- looks great on her ! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Susan from NC (Jan 23, 2013)

JeanWilkins said:


> Can't watch it; just comes up with a black & snowy picture along with the words "An error occurred, please try again later". :-( :thumbdown:
> I just found and saved some instruction and I THINK I know what they are talking about, but not sure. Are they saying that, after I do the initial 7 rows on your headband, I do the next rows in knit then purl then knit, etc. for so many rows then go back to another 7 rows of SS?


I think what you are asking or trying to make sure of is this. (Try the link again. Maybe it was just busy when you tried but it's working fine now.)

Alternate knit and purl rows for 7 rows ending with a knit row which would be your standard stockinette stitch (ss). Instead of purling on row 8, Knit row 8 and purl row 9, etc.

Or

Row 1 K
Row 2 P
Row 3 K
Row 4 P
Row 5 K
Row 6 P
Row 7 K

Row 8 K
Row 9 P
Row 10 K
Row 11 P
Row 12 K
Row 13 P
Row 14 K

On the 'right side' you will end up with 7 rows of knit stitches and then 7 rows of purl stitches.

Now go back to Row 1 again with a knit row. Those 14 rows make up the basic pattern for as wide as you choose to make it.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

so pretty


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

Susan from NJ said:


> I think what you are asking or trying to make sure of is this. (Try the link again. Maybe it was just busy when you tried but it's working fine now.)
> 
> Alternate knit and purl rows for 7 rows ending with a knit row which would be your standard stockinette stitch (ss). Instead of purling on row 8, Knit row 8 and purl row 9, etc.
> 
> ...


I figured it out from your PM to me and it is what I pretty much figured. I have been working on this pattern and have done 4 repeats so far and it looks very much like your work. I'm afraid, though, that I may have to do it over either with smaller needles or less stitches as I am a rather loose knitter. I am using Red Heart With Love yarn for mine, but may try it with Simply Soft yarn as I love working with it. How many repeats did you do on yours? Thank you for your help.


----------



## Nittin Nana (Nov 15, 2014)

Both are Beautiful! What is "ss"?


----------



## Nittin Nana (Nov 15, 2014)

Never mind, question answered.


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful daughter and beautiful headband! I've got to try that. Love the vintage look.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice


----------



## LizAnne (Nov 25, 2011)

Your daughter is beautiful and I love the headband and plan to use your pattern.


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

LizAnne said:


> Your daughter is beautiful and I love the headband and plan to use your pattern.


Thank you. I will tell her. I made a whole bunch more for my nieces and DIL for Christmas. They went over very well last night.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Gini_knits said:


> Very nice headband and beautiful daughter!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

Beautiful daughter wearing beautiful headband.


----------



## Silverfox70 (Dec 11, 2014)

Can you tell me what size needles you used thank you for sharing


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

So pretty - both your daughter and your work!


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

Silverfox70 said:


> Can you tell me what size needles you used thank you for sharing


I used a 4mm needle with the worsted weight yarn. I used a 3mm needle with 3 weight yarn. If you look at previous pages I give all the instructions.


----------



## Silverfox70 (Dec 11, 2014)

Thank you going to start tomorrow


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Very late seeing this post. 3 perfect elements.... band, pin, and your beautiful daughter. I have tons of Mom's costume jewelry this is perfect for all the girls in my family. THANK YOU.


----------



## teannia (Nov 27, 2011)

Very nice and lovely daughter.


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

This is gorgeous and so is your daughter! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

What a lovely head band and model will have to try making it. Thanks for sharing the pattern!


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

here is one I made for my neice


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

starrz-delight said:


> here is one I made for my neice


Love it. So nice when you can make someone happy with a bit of knitting. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lkimberly (Dec 8, 2013)

Ulrika - - By the "ss" for 7 rows on your headband patten,
are you referring to "single stitch - that is "knit stitch" ???
AND - then, - can you explain (more fully) the "how to
reverse" until acquired the 6 ridges ??/ (I seem pretty
"dense" on this (?) - - Would to make it for my
granddaughter - she "loves" headbands - I made her one(wide one) for winter - with "crochet" flower - - it turned
out really pretty !!! She liked it !!! Thank you - -
lkimberly in OHIO


----------



## lkimberly (Dec 8, 2013)

To Susan from NJ - To "purl" Rows 2,4,6,9,11,13 (?)
Seems that would be "6" rows "purled" - - - 
1,3,5,7,8,10,12,14 (?) and "8' rows "knitted" (?)
Total of "14" rows (?) Correct me - where I'm not
understanding you - as to "7"knit - and "7" purl (?)
Thank you, Susan. I "so" want to make this headband
for my granddaughter - -lkimberly in OHIO


----------



## Silverfox70 (Dec 11, 2014)

You purl seven rows and then knit seven rows I did it until I six rows of each it seemed to work good for adult head I have made several and really like them


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

Okay ladies. Here is the revised pattern.


I used Caron Simply Soft yarn. Size 4.5mm needles.
Cast on 85 stitches leaving a tail for sewing.

row 1 knit
row 2 purl
row 3 knit
row 4 purl
row 5 knit

Repeat these 5 rows 10 times. Cast off leaving a tail.
Thread tails through the ends and pull tight, thus cinching the ends. Sew ends together and cover with a pin or button.
Easy peasy. 

p.s. slip first stitch of every row to make it easier for sewing together.


----------



## senior gal (Oct 8, 2011)

Thank you Jean Wilkins, checked the youtubes, they were a mess.You explained so well. Now I see that it is explained 
like my Bee Hat pattern(just finished) Five rows knit then five rows purl. I guess it works both ways. I am going your way.


----------



## lkimberly (Dec 8, 2013)

To: senior gal - - I'm a little confused on the "fancy
headband". 'Some' are saying: Knit one row - purl
one row, - - do"x" amount of times. On your 'info',
am I to understand that you are instructing us to:
(quote) - knit '5' rows - - THEN - - purl '5' rows, etc ??
Maybe I'm 'confusing' 2 different patterns (?)
HELP !!! (Ha!) THANK YOU !! kimberly in OHIO


----------



## Silverfox70 (Dec 11, 2014)

Have made several i k one row purl one row seven times then n the purl side side I i start knit one row purl one row for seven rows I do this for six rows each I really it this way


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

very lovely and sweet


----------



## senior gal (Oct 8, 2011)

Ikimberly, You are right I am sorry. The Bee Hat Pattern was on circular needle, joined. So, it was five rows knit, five rows purl.Can not do it on two needles, When I started this, I realized and I am knit one side, purling the other.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Oh how lovely! As soon as I get this wretched plaster cast off, I will be making some for my daughter. :thumbup:


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

Nice work!


----------



## lkimberly (Dec 8, 2013)

To: 'senior gal' PLEASE refresh my memory re: The Bee Hat
Pattern (?) You answered me on 4/13/2015 re: doing it
on Circular needles (?) - - -Let me know 'WHAT' pattern
we were talking about (?) Ha!Ha! I'm 'at a 'senior 
moment' - just now (?) Thank you - for all your help -
(some 'reference' to 'fancy headband' (?)
Kimberly in OHIO


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

It is beautiful and so is your Daughter. Great job.


----------



## Lorarebecca (Sep 12, 2015)

Wow!!!! Very cute! You did a great job!


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

Easy headband .


----------



## wanderful45 (May 18, 2014)

That looks a little like my swirl sweater. Done in the round you knit a number of rows then purl some rows then knit again. Beautiful daughter and head band.


----------

